# How many cubers have already achieved sub15 OH?



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2012)

There is a sub-10 and sub-3 2x2 thread, and in my opinion sub-15 OH is at least equivalent to those. If you or someone you know has sub-15 OH average of 12, post and I'll add them to the list.

*Sub 12:*


Justin Mallari (USA) - 11.46
Hyo-Min Seo (Korea) - 11.67
Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 11.88
Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) - 11.95
*

Sub 13:*
Phil Yu (USA) - 12.08
Antoine Cantin (Canada) - 12.14
Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 12.33
Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 12.36
Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 12.47
Bill Wang (Canada) - 12.64
Moritz Karl (Germany) - 12.81
Przemysław Kaleta (Poland) - 12.83
Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 12.96
Rowe Hessler (USA) - 12.97
Anson Lin (China) - 12.99
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar (Brazil) - 12.xx

*Sub 14:*
Bhargav Narasimhan (India) - 13.16
Alexander Lau (UK) - 13.65
Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 13.74
Morten Arborg (Norway) - 13.86
Nick Stanton (USA) - 13.8x
Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 13.93
Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 13.xx
*
Sub 15:*
Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Llantas (Peru) - 14.20
Patrick Hetco (Germany) - 14.21
Alexander Eryomin (Russia) - 14.41
Jayden McNeil (Australia) - 14.50
Krzysztof Żerucha (Poland) - 14.51
Bhargav Narasimhan (India) - 14.51
Andrii Chernichko (Ukraine) - 14.56
Rowan Kinneavy (UK) - 14.68
Ethan Crislip (US/Thailand) - 14.76
Hersh Shrivastava (USA) - 14.81
Robert Yau (UK) - 14.87
Anthony Brooks (USA) - 14.89
Frank Severinsen (Denmark) - 14.92
Collin Burns (USA) - 14.968
Alexey Polyahsov (Russia) - 14.99
Dylan Cook (USA) - 14.99
Sebastiano Tronto (Italy) - 14.99

*Almost Sub 15*
Michael Gottlieb (USA) - 15.01

http://cubingstats.netau.net/event.php?e=333-oh


----------



## Escher (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I have something like 14.3 PB, but the last (and first in a long while) I definitely remember was 14.68.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 12, 2012)

Piti Pichedpan 11.95

Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman 12.33
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=689283&viewfull=1#post689283


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Piti Pichedpan 11.95


----------



## Hershey (Aug 12, 2012)

Sub 13:
Michal 12.99
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkYEmORvD14&feature=plcp

Feliks 12.59
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGF_7_rXoG8&list=UUQ7ASM-o1ELUbScXCKYwovA&index=6&feature=plcp


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Sub 13:
> Michal 12.99
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkYEmORvD14&feature=plcp
> 
> ...



How about you?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 12, 2012)

Weston 14.47
Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman 12.33
Rowe 13.30
Morten Arborg 14.82
Anson Lin 12.xx
Moritz Karl 13.85

Edit:
Arifumi Fushimi: 15.03 with +2 a year ago. Pretty sure he is sub 15 now lol. Cant find a number

Phillip Espinoza 13.74


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 12, 2012)

Michal Pleskowicz 12.53
Gabriel Dechichi 13.13
Piotr Tomczyk 13.93
Wojciech Moska 15.09 (almost sub15)


----------



## Hershey (Aug 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> How about you?



Low 15 average of 5.


----------



## Jai (Aug 13, 2012)

me, 13.81.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anthony Brooks has a sub-15 single.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEAR01


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

Rubiksboy1 said:


> Anthony Brooks has a sub-15 single.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEAR01



The OP specifies averages of 12 (i.e. in unofficial practice), not singles. So WCA profiles aren't going to be much help there.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 13, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> The OP specifies averages of 12 (i.e. in unofficial practice), not singles. So WCA profiles aren't going to be much help there.



I'm sorry, I must have overlooked that. You are absolutely correct. Ignore that post.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 13, 2012)

I got 12.97 the other day


----------



## pady (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got an avg5 sub15 ._. , my avg12 PB is 15.96


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2012)

What about sub 20 a little more than sub 15 but how many.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

tx789 said:


> What about sub 20 a little more than sub 15 but how many.



Way more than you would want to keep track of.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2012)

Put me down as "almost" - I have a 15.01 ;_;

Not likely to beat it, either, as I haven't practiced OH for a few months. Oh well.


----------



## Weston (Aug 13, 2012)

I gotten sub 14. Idk exactly what though lol.
My sig is old


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2012)

Weston said:


> I gotten sub 14. Idk exactly what though lol.
> My sig is old



Since you don't know, I'll put you down as 13.99


----------



## samkli (Aug 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Morten Arborg (Norway) - 14.82



http://apelgam.se/Rubik/nordic_ranking/?event=10&country=Alla&site=showRanking


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2012)

samkli said:


> http://apelgam.se/Rubik/nordic_ranking/?event=10&country=Alla&site=showRanking



Thanks.


----------



## Weston (Aug 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Since you don't know, I'll put you down as 13.99



I'll do some OH today or tomorrow to see if I can get a good avg 12 so you can have a more accurate list.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 14, 2012)

Rubiksboy1 said:


> Anthony Brooks has a sub-15 single.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEAR01



...lolwhat?

For the record, I had a couple of sub 15 averages last summer. I'm horrible now.
Best was 14.89.


----------



## whauk (Aug 16, 2012)

inspired by this thread i (moritz karl) practised OH a bit again and got a new PB avg12: 13.65


Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.65
1. (12.00) F' L U2 R D L F L2 D' B D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2
2. 14.96 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U B2 R' F' D2 R' D B2 L R
3. 13.54 U L2 D L2 R2 D' U L2 U' R2 U2 B' R U2 R D B U2 R' B L'
4. 13.72 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F2 D' L' B U2 B' R D U' F L
5. 13.07 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F' L' F' L U F' L2 D' U F'
6. 14.42 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U' R2 U B D' B' L' U' B' D R F2 D' U'
7. 14.56 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 U L' B F2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 D'
8. 12.69 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L B' U2 F L D' B2 D2 F L2
9. 12.89 D2 L D2 R' U' F2 D F' B2 L' B2 D L2 U' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2
10. 14.56 U L2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B L2 D' R2 D B U L' U'
11. (17.25) F U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F L D' R' F R' F' D2 B R' B2
12. 12.08 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F L2 B F' D' L' R2 U' L2 B2 R' B' F2 D


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't forget Frank Severinsen - 14.92


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 19, 2012)

Justin Mallari 14.67


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 26, 2012)

Just got a 12.85 avg12. go ZZ!


----------



## Weston (Aug 26, 2012)

12.45, 12.96, 12.94, 13.36, 15.95, 14.86, 15.08, 12.66, 13.23, 14.81, 13.00, 12.04 = 13.53

I'm not as fast as Phil


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2012)

Apparently Justin Mallari just got a 12.97


----------



## cubernya (Oct 18, 2012)

I actually just created the equivalent of the sub10 cubers for OH, so now it can all be held in a database. I'll be adding the names in this thread shortly

http://cubingstats.netau.net/333-oh/


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I actually just created the equivalent of the sub10 cubers for OH, so now it can all be held in a database. I'll be adding the names in this thread shortly
> 
> http://cubingstats.netau.net/333-oh/



Canada is in 2nd!

Thailand probably has another 5 that I don't have listed.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 18, 2012)

Pleskowicz has 11.88 I think. He told me he broke his pb avg of 12 just before the first round of OH at euros began.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 14.95 avg12 
13.95, 14.55, 13.50, 13.41, 15.37, 15.05, 16.40, 15.87, 14.77, 14.91, 15.13, 17.47 (noob)


----------



## MostEd (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure about the stats, but
Alexey Polyahsov(Russia) has had avg12s sub15, and i supose 
Andrey Chernichko(Ukraine) also had a sub15 avg12, but I'm not sure.


----------



## an4ernik (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 14.56 avg12


----------



## zeri (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 14.51 avg12


----------



## pady (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys, does 15.12 count as "almost sub15"? 



Spoiler: Average of 12 15.12



1. 14.09 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D' F U2 L' U2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L 
2. 15.75 R2 U R' U2 D2 F2 U' R B L2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' 
3. 15.94 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D U2 B U2 R' B F U' F D L' D' 
4. (13.43) L2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 U' F' R' B' L' U B D2 R' B2 
5. (16.33) B2 F R2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 F L' U R U' B2 U F L R2 D 
6. 15.18 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U R' B2 L D' L2 F L' F2 L' U 
7. 15.28 B' R2 F L2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B R B D R2 D R' D2 L' B' 
8. 14.38 F' R' U' R' D L F' R' L U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 
9. 15.43 B' R2 L U2 F' U' B D' R2 F' B' R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 D2 L2 
10. 15.02 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D L' F' U' B D L' U' B2 D2 B' 
11. 14.09 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 R D' F2 U B U L B2 F2 U2 
12. 16.07 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' U B2 F' R' D' B U2 L2


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 24, 2012)

I got the 12.08


----------



## plechoss (Oct 24, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Pleskowicz has 11.88 I think. He told me he broke his pb avg of 12 just before the first round of OH at euros began.


Yes, I confirm


----------



## cubernya (Oct 24, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Canada is in 2nd!
> Thailand probably has another 5 that I don't have listed.


They're in third now  I'm sure a lot of countries have more that aren't listed



Robert-Y said:


> Pleskowicz has 11.88 I think. He told me he broke his pb avg of 12 just before the first round of OH at euros began.


Added



Przemek Kaleta said:


> I have 14.95 avg12


I received a lower time on the update system, so I added that instead of the 14.95. If this isn't correct, sent it through the update system again



MostEd said:


> Not sure about the stats, but
> Alexey Polyahsov(Russia) has had avg12s sub15, and i supose
> Andrey Chernichko(Ukraine) also had a sub15 avg12, but I'm not sure.


Thanks; added Alexey as 14.xx, and Andrey posted his actual time



an4ernik said:


> I have 14.56 avg12


Added



zeri said:


> I have 14.51 avg12


Added



pady said:


> Hey guys, does 15.12 count as "almost sub15"?


Sure does! Is that your video?



a small kitten said:


> I got the 12.08


Added



plechoss said:


> Yes, I confirm


Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> They're in third now  I'm sure a lot of countries have more that aren't listed
> 
> 
> Added
> ...



You missed my 13.61
edit: That means were now #2 for sub-14


----------



## pady (Oct 24, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Sure does! Is that your video?



Which video?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 24, 2012)

pady said:


> Which video?



*times


----------



## pady (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, those were the times of the 15.12 average. Thanks for adding by the way!


----------



## cubernya (Oct 26, 2012)

pady said:


> Yes, those were the times of the 15.12 average. Thanks for adding by the way!



Thanks for telling us about it. Just a little bit more until you're sub15!

Antoine: When you add in an update (such as Justin's 9.44), would you mind submitting it to my system? Of course, this is only if it's not posted (like Justin's), but at all would be helpful.

By the way: I tried to implement a "system" where the site automatically counts sub 14s, 13s, etc., but it failed when I realised that it doesn't put in a 0 for a country that doesn't have any


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 26, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Thanks for telling us about it. Just a little bit more until you're sub15!
> 
> Antoine: When you add in an update (such as Justin's 9.44), would you mind submitting it to my system? Of course, this is only if it's not posted (like Justin's), but at all would be helpful.
> 
> By the way: I tried to implement a "system" where the site automatically counts sub 14s, 13s, etc., but it failed when I realised that it doesn't put in a 0 for a country that doesn't have any



Okay, I'll make sure to tell you in the future (at least post it on this thread).
Justin's was just a joke, you can remove him


----------



## cubernya (Oct 26, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Okay, I'll make sure to tell you in the future (at least post it on this thread).
> Justin's was just a joke, you can remove him



Ok, I was questioning it, but I figured you put it on there


----------



## pady (Nov 8, 2012)

Take this! 



Spoiler: Average of 12: 14.91



1. 16.16 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D B F U' L' F2 R' B2 D' U 
2. 17.45 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' R' F U' R U2 R' B D 
3. 14.73 L2 U' D2 L' D L U2 F' D' F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 
4. 16.23 F2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D2 U' R2 F U B' R' B' F2 D U2 R' U' 
5. 15.62 B D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B L D' L2 R2 F U L B L' 
6. 15.00 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L B2 U' B U L2 D' B' L2 B 
7. (18.20) U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L D2 U F2 D F' L B' L2 U' 
8. 14.96 U L2 U' R U' F2 U' F L U' F U2 L2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
9. 13.90 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 U' F' D2 B F D F U' R' B2 
10. 12.52 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U F R U' R2 B' L F U' L 
11. (11.89) F2 B' R' B R2 L D L2 D' R D2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 
12. 12.53 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L B' F D' F U F2 L' B2 U


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> By the way: I tried to implement a "system" where the site automatically counts sub 14s, 13s, etc., but it failed when I realised that it doesn't put in a 0 for a country that doesn't have any


I can help you with the coding of that part if you want. Should be a pretty simple fix.


----------



## pady (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it doesn't fit here, but how many cubers have already achieved a sub10 single in OH?
I just got my first one (9.66) a few hours ago and I have wondered how many got a sub10 before.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 13, 2012)

Probably about the same amout I would think. Personally, I've gotten a few sub-10 single, and my PB is 8.96.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have got 3 sub 10s in OH, one Ll skip, one Pll skip and one double x cross. My average is around 16a


----------



## pady (Dec 14, 2012)

How about starting a new thread / adding single results to this one? I would find a ranking of the best single times also interesting. Or do you think this isn't a good idea because single times can be very lucky?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 31, 2012)

14.87, me

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=811479&viewfull=1#post811479

This is only my second sub 16 avg of 12 surprisingly...


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 8, 2013)

Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Llantas(Perú) got a 14.20 Avg12 , he dont have speedsolving acc..


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

13.33 avg12 by me


----------



## pady (Feb 21, 2013)

Did a 14.68 of 12 right a few minutes ago 
Top20 here we go again. 


Spoiler: avg of 12: 14.68



Time List:
1. 15.15 F2 D' L2 B' R2 L' F B U R2 D' R' F' U' R2 L B' R' D R2 D' U2 B F2 L 
2. 14.69 B2 L F2 D2 B' U' D2 R' U L' R U L' F2 D2 L R' D' B R' D F2 B D' B2 
3. 13.59 L D R2 L2 F2 B2 D' U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 U F B' R' U D2 F U D' B' U R 
4. (10.93) L2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 R' U' R2 L D2 L' F' D' U F D' R D2 U R U2 B2 F2 
5. 13.10 B2 F2 L' B2 D' B R' D2 F B R L' B' D B' D2 B2 D' R L2 D L2 U D' B 
6. (18.90) R L2 D' B L2 U' B R2 F U L2 B U2 D2 F B' D' L D' B' U B' F2 R F2 
7. 15.87 B' F' D U2 L F' R2 F2 R' D' B' F' U R' B' D' R L U2 R U B2 R U' B2 
8. 13.58 R L2 D B' D2 B2 R' D F2 D' F B' D2 U L' B2 F2 R' D2 L R U B R' U 
9. 14.15 D R F' D2 F' R2 F2 U2 D2 R D' F2 B' L2 U' B2 D2 R L2 B2 D' R' B' D2 L2 
10. 16.62 B2 D' U2 R' U D F2 R2 F B L2 R2 F U2 B' U' D F2 B2 R' B2 F' L R2 F' 
11. 16.84 R' U2 F R B' R' D2 U F' L' B' R L' F2 U D L' B D2 F' D U R' L' U' 
12. 13.21 R U R2 U' F2 L' B U L' R' B' U' D F B' R2 B' U' B2 R2 B R2 F' D' B'


----------



## Hershey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hershey said:


> times:
> 14.41, 14.38, 15.60, (12.34), 14.93, (15.87), 14.31, 15.65, 14.90, 14.21, 15.24, 14.42
> 
> best avg5: 14.57 (σ = 0.31)
> current avg12: 14.81 (σ = 0.54)



This.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 22, 2013)

pady said:


> Did a 14.68 of 12 right a few minutes ago
> Top20 here we go again.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, that's only T-21st  http://cubingstats.netau.net/333-oh/index.php


----------



## pady (Mar 17, 2013)

PB again  
the 10.46 was fullstep (but easy f2l+oll and uperm)



Spoiler: avg of 12: 14.63



Time List:
1. 14.75 B F' D2 B D' U2 B2 D2 B' F R2 D2 R' F R D B' F' R2 L U' F R U2 L2 
2. 13.68 L2 D' U R' B' D2 R' F' U' D2 L' B U2 R' D' B2 L' F B' L2 U' L2 U' L' D' 
3. 15.36 D B2 D2 R' U D' R L F D U' F B D2 L' R F2 L2 D' F2 L' R' B' L B 
4. (10.46) D R U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D U' B U B2 F R L' B D B' R B D F2 
5. 14.38 R U B' D2 R L' U2 L2 R' B' L' U' D2 B' U F R U2 D' F' B2 D2 R D2 R 
6. 13.29 R2 L D2 L2 R' B R2 D' R2 F L2 U' L' R' D L2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' R B L R 
7. 14.26 B U' B' L2 D R2 F U B U2 L D' F L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B L2 F 
8. (17.33) B D' U L' D2 F' R2 L' D2 F R2 L2 B' R U B L2 U2 D' L2 U D L' F' R' 
9. 14.68 F' L2 R B' U L2 R B' L' F2 U R2 U B L2 F L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 D' F' 
10. 16.20 D2 R F2 R F R' B' L U B' U2 F2 R' U B2 U' D2 R D' R L' F2 U R2 L 
11. 15.25 B2 L' U2 B F2 R' D U' R' B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 D' L F' U B2 F U2 R2 U2 
12. 14.52 D2 U' L' D' B' U2 F B D B R' F' U F2 R B D U' R' D U F D' B D


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 17, 2013)

I just got a 14.597 average of 5, and a 15.579 average of 12. I still have some work to do :/.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 17, 2013)

What's "guy that likes oh's" real name?


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 17, 2013)

I suck at OH. I'm sub 30  I might end up learning full OH Oll and OH Pll maybe... just maybe....


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> What's "guy that likes oh's" real name?



If you click on his WCA profile on the left, below his username, you'll go to here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012COOK01


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 21, 2013)

15.12 average of 12 with a 13.91 average of 5. So close .


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oops sorry, I always use tapatalk on mobile, which doesn't display that. Sorry


----------



## pady (Mar 25, 2013)

getting closer to sub14 



Spoiler: avg of 12: 14.216



Time List:
1. 15.091 U' L' F2 R U2 B F2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 R B2 D F' B U' B' D B2 U' R2 B' 
2. 13.126 U B L B' F L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 B2 R' U2 D L' F' R' D2 R D' U2 
3. 15.293 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 L B L F' U2 R' U L2 U' D F2 U' R2 
4. (11.734) F B' U L' F B D R U' F' R D2 U B F2 L' U B' U D2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' 
5. 14.172 B D' U2 F' L' R B L2 U2 D2 R U F' B' U2 D2 L R' U F L U2 R B F' 
6. 14.898 L U B' R L' B2 U' B2 U2 D F U B' F2 U' F D F' L B2 U2 F2 R' U' F 
7. 15.361 B' D R F' B2 R L B2 D2 R' D2 U B' U R' U D' R2 U' L2 F L B F D 
8. 12.693 D R' B2 R' L2 B L' F2 D U2 L2 B L B U' R2 D2 R D F D2 B' F2 D' U 
9. (16.869) F2 R D2 L' R2 D R' B2 U F D2 L' D2 R' U2 L' F' L' F L' F2 D' U' L2 D2 
10. 12.893 L' F2 U' B D' R' U2 R2 F2 B2 R' L2 D2 R D' B' R2 U' B2 F' U L B' L2 B' 
11. 15.215 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R U' F R2 D' U' F' D2 U B2 U B' R U' B2 U2 L F' 
12. 13.413 L2 F L2 R B2 R' L2 D U' L' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F B' R F2 R' F B' U2 D2 R


----------



## Jai (Apr 11, 2013)

Just got a new PB: 13.18 
12.42, (11.78), 13.01, 11.90, (14.34), 13.76, 13.22, 13.86, 14.24, 13.25, 13.36, 12.82



Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.18
1. 12.42 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' F'
2. (11.78) R D2 B L' U' F2 U R U L F2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2
3. 13.01 U' F B2 R' U L B U L' B R2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R L2 D2
4. 11.90 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 L2 R D2 R2 U L' D B' D2 B' R
5. (14.34) R F D' B L D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 D L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' F2
6. 13.76 R U' D2 F' L2 B' R' D' B' R U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 D2
7. 13.22 F2 R2 B2 D2 L R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L D' L' B2 D' F2 L2 F' L' R B
8. 13.86 L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R F2 L2 B U B2 L F D R
9. 14.24  U B U2 R' F L B' L U L B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L B2 R
10. 13.25 L2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B R' D F' D2 B2 R D U2 L2 U2
11. 13.36 D L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R' B L R' D' R' B2 L' F' R2 D
12. 12.82 U2 F L2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B L2 B' D B' L2 D' U' F2


----------



## Julian (Apr 11, 2013)

Jai said:


> Just got a new PB: 13.18


Nice!


----------



## CHJ (Apr 14, 2013)

Alexander Lau 13.65 Ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Alexander Lau 13.65 Ao12



Thanks.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bhargav Narasimhan - 14.51 ao12. Was barely sub 14.8 earlier. Got this today!  from India btw.  will do some more sessions this week and hopefully aim for a sub 14 ao12 

Sig - Don't forget to smile today!


----------



## Jboogie300 (Apr 24, 2013)

12.97 ao100 

(9.904), 12.001, 12.191, 13.648, 10.928, 13.600, 12.433, (10.256), 11.648, 12.080, 11.489, 13.008, 11.984, (14.320), (14.977), 13.169, 11.647, 14.111, 13.728, 12.447, 11.184, 13.872, 11.983, (14.881), 14.032, 12.865, (10.401), 13.681, 14.255, 13.023, (14.273), 14.192, 13.008, 13.137, 13.520, 12.576, 13.873, 13.663, 13.696, 12.016, 12.144, 13.073, 13.713, 12.519, 12.577, 13.520, 14.127, 12.400, 12.528, 13.920, (14.576), 12.256, 13.776, 13.633, 13.715, 13.796, 13.183, 12.977, 13.409, 14.208, 13.712, 13.681, 13.472, 14.064, (10.064), 12.368, 13.424, 12.128, 13.744, 13.424, 12.913, 12.736, 13.249, 13.296, 13.344, 12.799, 13.312, 13.999, 13.361, 12.928, 11.023, 10.895, (8.848), 13.056, 11.408, 12.845, 13.217, 12.737, 13.345, 13.984, 13.919, 13.809, 13.809, 12.927, 13.217, 11.857, 13.009, 11.088, 11.249, 11.823


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 25, 2013)

Jboogie300 said:


> 12.97 ao100
> 
> (9.904), 12.001, 12.191, 13.648, 10.928, 13.600, 12.433, (10.256), 11.648, 12.080, 11.489, 13.008, 11.984, (14.320), (14.977), 13.169, 11.647, 14.111, 13.728, 12.447, 11.184, 13.872, 11.983, (14.881), 14.032, 12.865, (10.401), 13.681, 14.255, 13.023, (14.273), 14.192, 13.008, 13.137, 13.520, 12.576, 13.873, 13.663, 13.696, 12.016, 12.144, 13.073, 13.713, 12.519, 12.577, 13.520, 14.127, 12.400, 12.528, 13.920, (14.576), 12.256, 13.776, 13.633, 13.715, 13.796, 13.183, 12.977, 13.409, 14.208, 13.712, 13.681, 13.472, 14.064, (10.064), 12.368, 13.424, 12.128, 13.744, 13.424, 12.913, 12.736, 13.249, 13.296, 13.344, 12.799, 13.312, 13.999, 13.361, 12.928, 11.023, 10.895, (8.848), 13.056, 11.408, 12.845, 13.217, 12.737, 13.345, 13.984, 13.919, 13.809, 13.809, 12.927, 13.217, 11.857, 13.009, 11.088, 11.249, 11.823



This is for avg12s.


----------



## Jai (Apr 26, 2013)

Sub-13! 
11.46, (17.02), 11.40, 13.27, 13.41, 13.78, 13.89, 12.49, 13.11, 12.93, 13.86, (10.13) = 12.96 avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.96
1. 11.46 B2 R' F2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B U' R' B' U F2 L2 D F
2. (17.02) U' B2 F2 D B2 F2 U F2 D F2 U B L2 U B U L' F R F' R'
3. 11.40 F L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B2 R D' F D' U F' U2 L2 B'
4. 13.27 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' U' R' U' R2 D' L D B' U L2 U'
5. 13.41 D R' F2 R2 U B2 R2 F' D F' D2 F D2 F' R2 F' R2 B' U2 L2
6. 13.78 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 R2 D' R F' U' R B' D2 R U L R U'
7. 13.89 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F U' R2 F D L' U B' D' L2
8. 12.49 R F' L2 U2 D' R L2 B L B' L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2
9. 13.11 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 R2 D R' F U2 L' B2 U' B D R
10. 12.93 B D2 F' R2 F2 L' B' L2 U R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2
11. 13.86 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U' L B' R F L' R B' U2
12. (10.13) U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 R' F' U2 L' D B2 L U L F2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 26, 2013)

Woah! Nice :tu


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 26, 2013)

I am here just to admire you guys:fp don't know how much longer that i can achieve sub 15


----------



## Snegcuber (Apr 26, 2013)

My PB ao12 is 14.41, can i to be added to the list?)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2013)

I just got 12.96 avg12.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 29, 2013)

I had a 14.76 avg12 that I distinctly remember a long time ago. I may have done faster but I can't recall so if you wanna add 14.76 that would be super cool.

edit: Thai cuber, just for clarification.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2013)

nlCuber22 said:


> I had a 14.76 avg12 that I distinctly remember a long time ago. I may have done faster but I can't recall so if you wanna add 14.76 that would be super cool.
> 
> *edit: Thai cuber, just for clarification.*



What? You want me to put you as Thailand?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What? You want me to put you as Thailand?



You better.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2013)

nlCuber22 said:


> You better.



Why?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

12.67 avg12


----------



## cubernya (May 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What? You want me to put you as Thailand?



Just to say what I did, I put him down as US, since that is what his WCA profile and location says.

Antoine, could you add a link to CubingStats in the first post? It would be much appreciated


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 12, 2013)

I suck


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 12, 2013)

13.30


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 13.30



Wow, great!


----------



## collinbxyz (May 25, 2013)

14.968 ao12


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jun 18, 2013)

I finally made it, with an average just under with an average of 14.994

1. 15.065 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U' B U L' U B2 U R' B' L2 R' 
2. 14.522 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F D R U' B U' B2 F2 L' R2 F 
3. 17.242 D2 R2 F2 U2 L R U2 F2 R U2 B2 F' U L2 D F2 U2 B L F2 
4. 14.073 U' R F' D2 F R2 B2 U' R' U R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 
5. 14.616 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D U L' F' U' B' F R' F' L2 U' 
6. 14.337 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U R U' F' U' B U' F2 U2 R2 
7. 15.768 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 F' R B 
8. 13.833 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B F D' L D2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' U2 
9. (17.425) D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D F' L U2 B' L2 U' L' R2 D' 
10. 15.713 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U' R2 D' F2 L F L2 U B' L B U B2 R' 
11. 14.767 F2 D U R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' U' F' R' B' L' D2 F2 R D' L2 U 
12. (13.016) L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U' B' L' R2 F' L2 R' U F' D F2 D'


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 18, 2013)

nope. suck at it. I avg 40ish. I got a 20 second time once somehow... I'm no good at petrus lol and I can't find a decent tutorial that makes me wanna learn.

The real question is, how fast can you do 4x4 OH?

EDIT: OMG. 7x7 OHx2. Do it. 

Sorry to take this off on a wild tangent, but thats how my brain works.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 4, 2013)

I suck
Session average: 13.92
1. (11.51) R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' R' B' F2 D2 F' R' D B U' 
2. 12.65 F D' F' R F' D2 R' U2 D' R' F' R2 D2 F' B U2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 
3. 13.41 U D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D L' F2 B R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 
4. (15.33) D B2 L2 F2 D R' L2 U F' L2 F R2 U2 D2 R2 F B2 U2 F 
5. 14.78 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 R2 B D F' R B F' 
6. 13.02 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D L R' U R' B' D B' F R 
7. 14.10 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 U R' D L F L R2 B2 D2 R 
8. 13.55 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 F' U2 F L U F' R D' F L' 
9. 14.73 L U F2 L2 D B R F' D L D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 
10. 13.88 R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D B2 U' L U' R2 U2 B' U' 
11. 14.87 U2 F2 U' B' R2 L2 D' B' L' D F' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 B' 
12. 14.20 R' D F D B2 U' L' B2 L' F U2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 B' 
PB i guess. 
Please update Antoine


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oooo nice sub-14!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 4, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Oooo nice sub-14!



Tonks


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 29, 2013)

best avg 10/12 = 13.16 :') Also PB ao50. 14.93. Best ever TTW session for me. 
10.29	B F' L D2 F2 U L F2 D' B2 U' B' D' B' L' U2 D' B R F' B' R2 D R2 D
14.44	L B U2 B' U2 B' U2 L' F L D' U' R' D U2 B' R' L' U L' F' D2 R F2 D2
11.32	R F' U' L' R B' U D F U2 L2 F2 B R2 U' B2 D F' U2 R L2 U F U2 B2
13.79	U' F' R B2 L' F L2 F' L B R B2 F' U2 F2 D B' L' B L2 B' D F D' B2
14.05	B2 F2 D' B R' L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D U L' F R2 L F2 U' B2 L U' F2 U B F
12.23	R2 B2 L D' F' B' L2 F U' F2 L F L2 D' F' L2 R' D2 B' R F' B' L2 U B2
11.96	D' B' F2 L2 U2 L R' D B' U2 F U2 D' R' D' R2 F R2 D R2 L2 B2 F' D' B
15.15	U' D' R' D2 R' U R2 D' U' B2 F R' L' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B F' L2 D B2 U2 R
13.87	L U2 B U2 L' D' L' D2 U B D R2 L D' F' U B D R L2 B U L B' D2
16.71	B D2 R D' L' U R' D F' D2 B' F R D' R' F2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 R' D' F R
11.66	D R2 U2 B L' U2 B2 L2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R F B U B' U F' D' F' B2 D' L'
13.16	L' R' B' F' D' B D' B R' U L F2 R B' L2 U L' F2 D2 U' F L2 B' R2 U


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

Updated the OP and added some people.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just for the sake of accuracy, I have 12.64, not 12.65, although it doesn't really make a difference .


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine is 13.16 and not 13.12.  but again as Bill said, it doesn't make difference for me too


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Just for the sake of accuracy, I have 12.64, not 12.65, although it doesn't really make a difference .





Bhargav777 said:


> Mine is 13.16 and not 13.12.  but again as Bill said, it doesn't make difference for me too



skljhfsdlkfjslkfjifjslfkjsdlksjdlkjfsdlkfjsdlkdfjl


----------



## uesyuu (Nov 1, 2013)

avg12 15.079 just a bit more


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a 13.xy a while ago. I think it was a mid 13 but I don't know so you can just put me down as 13.99.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 10, 2013)

Average of 12: 12.83 PB
1. 13.02 D2 F U2 L2 B R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 D B2 U' F L' U' L B' R' B'
2. 12.65 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R2 B' U' L2 F
3. 12.52 D R' L' U' B R L' F' L B U R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D'
4. 13.11 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L' F' D F R' F' R' U R B2
5. 12.33 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 B' D R2 B D' U' B2 U' F
6. 12.46 U2 L2 F U2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 R' F2 U R B' F L R2 D2 F2
7. (13.66) U2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R' D' F2 U' B' D2 U2 R F' U2
8. 13.53 R D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 R U' B2 R' U2 B' U L U L' D
9. 12.83 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F L2 R2 B2 R' B' R B' F2 U F' R D
10. (12.30) L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R D' U B' R2 D2 R F U B2
11. 12.98 U F' U2 F' L F2 D' R2 F R2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L
12. 12.87 R' F B' L' B2 D' F U2 D2 L' D R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 R2


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ugghh.. so close.. , can I enter to Almost sub15? xD

17.04, 14.62, 16.35, 14.95, (19.58), 11.51, 15.39, 16.12, (9.83), 15.09, 14.20, 15.21 = *15.05*


----------



## porkynator (Dec 15, 2013)

Almost there

Average of 12: 15.01


Spoiler



1. (11.99) U2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 R' D' L' D R2 F L B2 L B' D
2. 15.84 F2 D U B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 L B2 U F' U L D' B R2 D'
3. 14.89 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D R U R B U F D U2 R
4. 14.95 R' D2 L U L D R D F R D R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 U
5. 12.99 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 U R B L B2 D R U L2 U2 F'
6. 14.89 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F R F D' L' F' U B F2
7. (17.61) U2 B D2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R' D U2 B2 U' B L' R' F2 D'
8. 13.52 R U2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 R D2 U' R B' D' B U L B R
9. 16.87 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 F' D2 U' R' D2 L2 B' D R2 F' R U
10. 16.54 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 U2 R D2 U' F' L' D R2 B' L' B'
11. 14.86 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 F' D R' U2 L2 B2 F' U' L F2
12. 14.79 F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F2 D' R B F U2 B' L U' L' D2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah!
Average of 12: 14.99


Spoiler



1. 13.95 L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D U' B U R' D2 R D2 F' L
2. 14.23 D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R D L' D U' R B' F2 R2 D'
3. 13.76 L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' R' F2 L' D' F2 R' D2 U2 F
4. 15.31 R' F2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L U D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 B' D2
5. 16.79 D' R2 D2 R2 U R2 U L2 U F2 R U' L F2 L F2 U' F' D' R'
6. (17.17) B L2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 B L2 F' R D' F' L F2 D' B D2 R' F'
7. 14.86 L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R' B L F D R' U R2 U F
8. 14.09 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' U' L2 F' U2 F2 R B' L2 U'
9. 15.65 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 B' R' U' L R' U2 B' U
10. (13.26) R2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 B F' R U2 R2 F U B2 D' U2 L2
11. 14.64 D2 R2 L U' B L2 B2 R F R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R D2 L B2
12. 16.64 D R2 L D2 L2 F R' D' L' B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2



EDIT: sorry for double-post


----------



## uvafan (Jan 16, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Yeah!
> Average of 12: 14.99
> 
> 
> ...



:O I didn't know you were so fast at OH! Now I have to make this- 2.32 seconds to go...


----------



## porkynator (Jan 16, 2014)

I average about 16.5-17, but once in a while I pull out some good avg


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 16, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Yeah!
> Average of 12: 14.99
> 
> 
> ...



Updated


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Updated


You may also want to update the link; the page has been moved to here.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> You may also want to update the link; the page has been moved to here.



Even being the one who made the website, I never even thought about link compatibility when I updated the site in August. Good catch!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 17, 2014)

The closest I've gotten is 15.04 :'(

EDIT: I'M A LIAR. I DESERVE TO BE ON THIS LIST:

I'M SURE I HAVE A 14.xx, BUT I CAN'T FIND PROOF. AUGH.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 17, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Even being the one who made the website, I never even thought about link compatibility when I updated the site in August. Good catch!



btw, my pb 3x3 ao12 is now 7.48 if you want to update your site.

Also, I'm listed under USA on your website.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a 14.50 OH avg12 yay


----------



## cubernya (Jan 17, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> The closest I've gotten is 15.04 :'(
> 
> EDIT: I'M A LIAR. I DESERVE TO BE ON THIS LIST:
> 
> I'M SURE I HAVE A 14.xx, BUT I CAN'T FIND PROOF. AUGH.


Added as 14.xx



cuboy63 said:


> btw, my pb 3x3 ao12 is now 7.48 if you want to update your site.
> 
> Also, I'm listed under USA on your website.


I can safely assume that is for 2H, not OH. Also, fixed.



ottozing said:


> I have a 14.50 OH avg12 yay


Added

Also, do not forget that you can submit updates yourselves.


----------

